# 10g with 65 watts..headed for trouble?



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I've been fumbling around with two lights on top of my 10g for awhile and I finally got sick of it. I tried to order something that was around 4wpg, but the closest I could find was a 1x65w coralife. Having read that the WPG rule doesn't apply to smaller tanks, I'm wondering what WPG will I have now?
Also, with DIY CO2 and not a heavy plant load in there (yet) should I keep a short photoperiod or anything to compensate for the strength of the light or am I fine?
Thanks!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

You have 6.5 wpg for smaller tanks you need more light than a larger one. 10 hour photoperiod will be fine even with little plants, just get more soon, make sure you have a co2 ppm of around 30. And remember ferts/light/co2 have to in balance.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, thanks for the info. I'm still getting around that learning curve with the ferts, but I think I'm doing well so far. Thanks!


----------

